
Isochrone map (in hours) of travel time by rail from Edinburgh - ColinWright
https://www.mysociety.org/files/2014/03/rail-edinburgh-1500px.png
======
ColinWright
Seen here:
[https://twitter.com/cstross/status/1056884592874008576](https://twitter.com/cstross/status/1056884592874008576)

